# Having Halloween fun



## Wintersnow (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm in a Halloween mood so I've been creating Halloween themed ACEO's. I paint them in either watercolors or colored pencil.

What's an ACEO you ask? It's an Art Card Editions and Originals, the size of a baseball card and one of the hottest collectables on Ebay and other auction sites.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice! I just got in a fresh order of skeletons & rubber eye balls to embed in soap!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are soooo cute!
I love the last one!  

Irena


----------

